# track 0 bad



## majikmark (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't open my flash drive in Wondows XP. When I right click it the file system is RAW and when I try to format it in DOS with the command format f:/fs:fat it gets to 98 percent then says Invalid media or track 0 bad - disk unusable. Is there any way to get the thumb drive to work again.


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

have you tried to copy anything to the drive..files folders ect...


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening majikmark, you might give this program a try, it is pretty amazing.
http://vaiosoft.com/products/recoverymanager.html
Make sure you read the destructions properly.
I don't believe it is a good idea to use ordinary formatting on these things.
Let us know if you win.
Cheers, qldit.


----------



## majikmark (Mar 28, 2006)

I tried to copy and paste a file from my desktop running Windows XP to the flash drive and it says the disk is not formatted would I like to format it. THen when I try to format it I get the message "Invalid media or track 0 bad - disk unusable". Is there any way to reformat or convert from RAW to FAT32 so I can still use the drive?


----------



## happyrck (Feb 17, 2006)

found this

Re: Problem with USB flash drive
I have had the same problem with a data traveller 2.0 512mb drive (blue side grips) When I contacted kingston technical support for USA/Can 1 (800) 435-0640 I was told these symptons, paticularly the non-formatable issue, indicates that the device has failed.
The good news is if you contact them there is a good chance the device is under warranty.
(5 years on most USB Drives) so if you contact them
(kingston.com/support or Kingston Technology Company - Company Info - Product Warranties)
you will likely be able to get an RMA request for replacement

Hardware Analysis - Forum - Problem with USB flash drive


----------



## Tautrimas (Jan 8, 2008)

http://vaiosoft.com/products/recoverymanager.html -- this program worked for me. Thank's


----------

